# Metalocalypse on DVD



## technomancer (Jun 14, 2007)

FINALLY! Release date is October 2, 2007.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000P2A6CA/ref=pe_pe_11480_5992800_emwa_email_title_1


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 14, 2007)

nice price!


----------



## noodles (Jun 14, 2007)

October? God, that's brutal.


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2007)

noodles said:


> October? God, that's brutal.



It's just too far away. 

"Brutal."


----------



## Eric (Jun 14, 2007)

lol I already have them all on DVD


----------



## Shawn (Jun 14, 2007)

Awesome! One of the best cartoons ever.


----------



## Naren (Jun 14, 2007)

I will have to find a way to get my hands on them.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 14, 2007)

Any extras?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 15, 2007)

what about the album? when does the album w/ the full-length songs come out? and when does the second season start?


----------

